# Trying something new



## Texasstate (May 24, 2018)

First clock I have made
Spalted Maple from the old man !!!
barrel hoop from an old whiskey barrel

Let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2018)

Rustic! Not sure all millennials could interpret hands, but the rest of us can! I like it! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2018)

Cool! 

The off-center placement seemed odd at first glance, but the more I look at it, the more I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2018)

Neat idea. I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 25, 2018)

Where’s the numbers ...nice idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 25, 2018)

About time someone did something original around here. To some it's a numbers game. I would have to say hands down it is a vision ahead of its time or one might think you emptied the whisky. Barrel yourself prior to fabricating this time price.



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2018)

Very artistic. Nice.

My wife says they have removed all of the old wall clocks at the elementary school she teaches in because essentially none of the students can tell the time from them and they've used that as an excuse for various things. New digital clocks solved the problem. Seeing one without even any numbers they might not even recognize it AS a clock.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (May 25, 2018)

Very cool!!


----------



## CWS (May 25, 2018)

I like it.


Lou Currier said:


> Where’s the numbers ...nice idea


Beautiful clock but without numbers it wouldn't sell to well in Texas.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 25, 2018)

Here's a Texas clock. Look carefully.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2018)

Ole man....................... GRRRRRRRRRRR 

Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (May 25, 2018)

Hahahah

Sorry @Mike1950 
Just couldn’t resist 

Thanks for the wood again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 29, 2018)

Where did you get that clock mechanism? Like those hands on it a lot.


----------



## Texasstate (May 29, 2018)

Online just search clock kits there’s tons of different types and sizes


----------



## David Hill (Jun 7, 2018)

Great idea!
Noce wood too.


----------

